# Hello and Thank You from Skagit county, WA



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, I have been lurking around the forum for quite some time now and I normally just read but I thought I would introduce myself. :wave:
Actually I want to say thank you all SO MUCH And I mean all the people who post on this forum because I have been learning so much useful information! Thank you very much for posting your experiences and giving advice to others. 
There have been so many instances where reading a post had made my day.

I am a pharmacist in Mt Vernon and I am 25 years old. I have _not_ been horses around my whole life unlike the lucky majority on this forum, so I feel I have so much catching up to do!! I only started taking lessons November 2011. Basically I was waiting for a looooong time to start my own career so I can afford lessons and eventually my own horse. Oh by the way I spend a lot of time in Bellevue because my mom lives there, I know Tinyliny lives near Bridle trails and I've been there before.
That's all. Thank you very much! You are all very wonderful people with big hearts.
DingDong


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Have you done Any riding? Do you have a preference as to style? What is your Dream Horse?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You were in Bellevue? Why , next time you know you are coming, private message me and we can meet . if you have time you can come meet my "lease" horse, and other horse friends.

Don't feel left out, I hae not had the privilidge of growing up around horses, either.


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your warm welcome! Cacowgirl, I took lessons in Western and this week I started English. I enjoyed both but I think I will enjoy English more because it requires more work from me rather than the horse..and I enjoy personal challenges. LOL a dream horse??? I don't know yet! I've ridding so far only quarter horses, I look forward to trying out other breeds. Thank you again!
Tinyliny, I am going to send you a PM!
DingDong


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh by the way HorseLovinLady I love the picture of Bella! She is SO CUTE!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey there! Welcome to the forum neighbore


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

DingDong said:


> Oh by the way HorseLovinLady I love the picture of Bella! She is SO CUTE!


 Thanks! I hope to have new pics as soon as it quits raining so much!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome! I always love when another Washingtonian joins!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome! It's good to her that you are learning so much from this place. There wasn't one of these when I was starting out, I actually had to read BOOKS, LOL (which I do to much of anyway) And it's never to late to start out, my parents didn't start until they were in their 40's.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the group so do you plan on riding some day?


----------



## DingDong (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you for your warm welcome! loveduffy, my dream is to own a horse. But I don't want to be one of those people who jump into things before they're ready for it. I hope one day I will be ready to own a horse. busysmurf, you give me hope! My mom is in her fifties and I hope she will learn to ride too!


----------

